# Facts About Snakes (with pictures)



## cagey (May 18, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/photo...ut-snakes/ss-BBjTTHN?ocid=mailsignout#image=1


----------



## lizardloco (May 18, 2015)

Snakes dont sense vibrations in the ground with their heat pits. They sense heat with their heat pits, surprisingly.
Seriously though I do like when non reptile based websites give cool pieces of information to the public. Hopefully the nasty stigma around snakes will be destroyed soon enough.


----------



## spud_meister (May 18, 2015)

> Snakes have a 100 percent success rate when it comes to striking.



Gotta say, I've never actually seen a snake go bowling. But I have seen my Childrens Python miss a dead rat.



> Snakes don?t bite their food; they swallow it whole with the help of their flexible jaws



They may not chew it, but they definitely bite it.

Interesting, but not exactly mind boggling.


----------



## Leasdraco (May 18, 2015)

Lol, some of these 'facts' seem kinda off.


----------



## Stuart (May 19, 2015)

The article has the feel of a school project by a group of youngsters that has somehow made the news....


----------

